# Amazing Dioramas...check this out....



## aussiecylon

Not sure if this has been shown here before, but I was trawling the internet and came across this site:
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/SmithMP.htm

Just amazing what this guy can do. Certainly fooled me into believing I was seeing a real old photograph....

very cool:thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664

I'm extremely impressed !! This guy really goes above and beyond ! And a lot of his ideas, for making it all look so real, are quite simple. Fascinating work :thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude

I've seen some of the work he did but didn't ever know who did it!! Now I know.
Bookmarked!

Man, I wish he would write a book on how he works his magic.


----------



## aeryn43

He has written a book!.....picked up a copy over here in a discount shop...
Just google Elgin Park:thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude

aeryn43 said:


> He has written a book!.....picked up a copy over here in a discount shop...
> Just google Elgin Park:thumbsup:


From the reviews it appears to be mostly a book of pictures.

I was hoping for more of a "how I did it and what I used."

Still at under $5 shipped I might acquire it for inspiration.

I would be interested in your opinion of it aeryn43?


----------



## aeryn43

Yea, it is mainly a book of pics....but pretty stunning ones!
The only downside for me is that I didn't realise that most of the models were diecast I assumed he had built them from kits.
I would say, as a pick up and peruse book it is excellent, there is plenty there to inspire.
go buy!:thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude

aeryn43 said:


> Yea, it is mainly a book of pics....but pretty stunning ones!
> The only downside for me is that I didn't realise that most of the models were diecast I assumed he had built them from kits.
> I would say, as a pick up and peruse book it is excellent, there is plenty there to inspire.
> go buy!:thumbsup:


I wasn't aware of that either, disappointing.

However, its his work on the buildings and their interiors that I'm most interested in.


----------



## Stangfreak

*Paul Michael Smith has been around for years. He is fabulous in his work. 
It's not really what he uses, it'd how much money he spends. I could come close to duplicating houses and scenery, (not near as good as him) but that stuff is expensive. He does use real back grounds. His stuff has been used in movies too.
Here's a google link to much info on him... * 

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=paul+michael+smith+photography

*Here's how he photographs...*

http://petapixel.com/2015/02/02/loo...historical-photos-incredibly-detailed-models/


----------



## scotpens

Michael Paul Smith said:


> Once, an insect landed on one of the diecast cars and I didn’t notice it until I looked at the digital contact sheet. The shot was good and I couldn’t re-do it, so I did use PhotoShop to remove it. But as a rule, PhotoShop is just a touchup tool.


He could have made it a scene from one of those 1950s "Big Bug" movies!


----------



## bert model maker

Outstanding !!


----------



## Richard Baker

Wow! Simply amazing


----------



## getnewdesign

Incredible work. The lighting is spot on!


----------



## mcdougall

Fantastic work...
Mcdee


----------



## AchtungPanz3r

Nice build!


----------



## starduster

The only thing missing in those models are figures but including figures in dioramas like this will not work so well, unless one can do what that science fiction air show did include real people and that would be the only way I think you could achieve it. But all in all he does a magnificent job of building houses and structures. Karl


----------



## Owen E Oulton

I wouln't call many of them dioramas. In a lot of them he only modelled the sidewalk and photographer a die-cast against a real-world setting. Yes, in some of them, he did build the structures, and those fit the loose definition of dioramas. However, a true diorama tells a story. None of these do. Sure, they're purty pix, but not any sort of showcase of diorama building skills.


----------



## focused313

whatever you want to call them, they all look great to me.


----------

